# Lilithe Magdalene / Amy Graves



## AnOminous (Aug 17, 2017)

I saw this chimpout in the Reviews thread and it seemed worth a look




 


 

Meet Amy Graves, or as she calls herself now, Mx Lilithe Magdalene, some kind of enby dominatrix weirdo who hates the Farms.

Twitter:  
https://twitter.com/lilithemagdalen?lang=en
https://archive.md/B5Cvx

YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/user/lilithe69/featured
https://archive.md/b05ec

The first video on this is interesting.  It's some kind of mummification bondage.

Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/mslilithemagdalene
https://archive.fo/dcd2w

https://www.facebook.com/mslilithemagdalene/about?lst=100005676872570:528058518:1502961937
https://archive.fo/jDBZe

https://www.facebook.com/mslilithem...570:528058518:1502961937&section=relationship
https://archive.md/ykpRE
https://archive.md/bO4un (someone felt the need to archive this four months ago as well)

(You'll note some familiar faces here, including Kylie Brooks and Kinny Winter.)

https://www.facebook.com/amy.graves.79 (old Facebook)
https://archive.md/0PX3t (four month ago archive)
https://archive.md/6JTGG

(This lists a lot of prior locations.)

Also from the About page

Pro Domme at Self Employed and Loving It!
2006 to present

Studied Ethnobotany at Sonoma State University
Past: Newport Harbor High School

Lives in Middletown, California
From Bakersfield, California
Phones
(707) 881-7969
Email address
marymlilith@hotmail.com
Address
Middletown, CA, United States
Social links
LilitheMagdalen(Twitter)

Website
http:///www.TheDivineLilitheMagdalene.org
http://puresexblog.org
http://deepbitch.tumblr.com

BDSM site entry:
http://www.bongum.com/start.html?seite=2&menu_id=1&kategorie_id=3
https://archive.md/kmnjK

NSFW porn tumblr:
https://deepbitch.tumblr.com

(707) 881-7969
Registered in San Francisco, CA
(Skype or Google Voice)
707-881-7969 - 2281 Peach Tree Dr #6, Fairfield, CA 94533 (I haven't confirmed this physical address and she changes addresses a lot)

How about those websites?

thedivinelilithemagdalene.org

Registrant Contact
Name: Amy Graves
Organization:
Mailing Address: PO Box 1478, Middletown California 95461 US
Phone: +1.8886390
Ext:
Fax:
Fax Ext:
Email:marymlilith@hotmail.com
Admin Contact
Name: Amy Graves
Organization:
Mailing Address: PO Box 1478, Middletown California 95461 US
Phone: +1.8886390
Ext:
Fax:
Fax Ext:
Email:marymlilith@hotmail.com
Tech Contact
Name: Amy Graves
Organization:
Mailing Address: PO Box 1478, Middletown California 95461 US
Phone: +1.8886390
Ext:
Fax:
Fax Ext:
Email:marymlilith@hotmail.com

puresexblog.org

Contact Information
Registrant Contact
Name: Amy Graves
Organization:
Mailing Address: PO Box 1478, Middletown California 95461 US
Phone: +1.7078886390
Ext:
Fax:
Fax Ext:
Email:marymlilith@hotmail.com
Admin Contact
Name: Amy Graves
Organization:
Mailing Address: PO Box 1478, Middletown California 95461 US
Phone: +1.7078886390
Ext:
Fax:
Fax Ext:
Email:marymlilith@hotmail.com
Tech Contact
Name: Amy Graves
Organization:
Mailing Address: PO Box 1478, Middletown California 95461 US
Phone: +1.7078886390
Ext:
Fax:
Fax Ext:
Email:marymlilith@hotmail.com

I wasn't sure about "Amy Graves" just from this domain information, but the Sonoma State University information and class of 1991 seemed to suggest some opportunities.  However, I couldn't find any information that an Amy Graves had ever graduated in 1991, which doesn't necessarily mean anything.

However, an Amy Graves wrote two letters to the editor of the school newspaper in 1991.

http://library.sonoma.edu/specialcollections/ssuarchives/studentnewspaper/correction-letters-editor
https://archive.md/G49l5

Correction [Letters to the Editor]
Author: 
Graves, Amy
Page: 
2
Photo: 
No
Date Published: 
3/19/1991
Decade: 
1990
Title of Publication: 
Sonoma State Star
Subject: 
War


http://library.sonoma.edu/specialco...paper/peace-marcher-eyewitness-letters-editor
https://archive.md/OGvvi

Peace Marcher Eyewitness [Letters to the Editor ]
Author: 
Graves, Amy
Page: 
2
Photo: 
No
Date Published: 
3/12/1991
Decade: 
1990
Title of Publication: 
Sonoma State Star
Subject: 
Protests

It's possible two unrelated people had that name.

Let's check those email addresses.

She is a rather prolific letter writer, apparently.

https://www.nrc.gov/docs/ML1710/ML17102A546.pdf

From: Lilithe Magdalene <abodhilove@msn.com>
Sent: Saturday, February 25, 2017 4:52 AM
To: WCS_CISFEIS Resource
Subject: [External_Sender] Docket ID NRC=2016-023: Extend Comment Period, Include
Transport in EIS, Reject Centralized

Sincerely,
Lilithe Magdalene
PO Box 1478
Middletown, CA 95461 

https://comments.cftc.gov/PublicComments/ViewComment.aspx?id=58011
https://archive.md/DRRUI

[. . .]

Thank you for your consideration,

Sincerely,

Amy Graves
PO Box 1478
Middletown, CA 95461

(Well how about that.  I'd say that nails down the ID pretty well.)

https://www.justice.gov/atr/agriculture-workshop-comment-number-agw-10286
https://archive.md/DRRUI

From:    abodhilove@msn.com
Sent:    Saturday, December 19, 2009 9:33 PM
To:    ATR-Agricultural Workshops
Subject:    Comment

Lilithe Magdalene 
PO Box 312 
Middletown, CA 95461-0312

(included just for another address)

You may want to grab pics and other fun stuff.  I just wanted to get this thing started.


----------



## BurningPewter (Aug 17, 2017)

Magdalene is disrespectful. She has no right to use that name.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 17, 2017)

Spoiler: To all you cis gents



If you are a cis man then the only intereste I have in you is for submissive clientele - gentlemen only! If you are interested in a session, visit Me at

http://www.TheDivineLilitheMagdalene.org/
My heart, body and soul belong to those who are not cis men these days - and that is final.

I am a Conscious Dominatrix - sensual, nurturing - and will flame you should you cross My boundaries.

NEVER refer to Me as "mistress" - I am not the kept plaything of a misogynistic fuckwad. I prefer to be addressed as "Goddess", "Ma'am", "m'Lady" or just Mx. Lilithe will suffice.

To all you cis gents out there:

If you PM Me with a random "how are you?" with no sense as to why you are approaching, except to chat Me up - DO NOT WASTE MY TIME!

I am on Facebook to do three things:

1) Share articles and pictures, etc, pertinent to the subject of healthy human sexuality and feminism

2) Have intelligent discussions with My friends on said subjects

3) Advertise My business as a Professional Dominatrix.

I do not have time for random chatting that does not result in generating income. If I do not know you already or have not reached out to you, then please, piss off. I friend you because I want you to be exposed to articles that may help you expand your sexual horizons and help you treat women in your life with the respect men tend NOT to give women in this world. Trying to hit Me up in a personal message is telling of the entitlement and privilege cis men, who expect Me to drop everything and pay attention to them. I'll not tolerate it.

you will get My attention in only one of three ways:

1) If we are already friends in REAL LIFE (some of you know who you are)

2) If you approach with the desire to set up an appointment by either phone, Skype or in person - WHERE YOU WILL PAY ME. See My profile for more info

3) you send Me a message of adoration befitting a Goddess - then I MAY respond - but only if I feel you may be worth My time and I think I will get something out of it

Aside from that, fuck off - I am not here for your amusement, enticement, excitement or entertainment, unless you PAY ME, and even then, it will be UNDER MY CONDITIONS!

Capice?





Spoiler: She's waiting



I am waiting...

Waiting for your presence at my feet. Can you withstand my attention? I will lead you to a place where your flesh, breath, and yielded being become seamlessly merged with the discipline I administer. I will look deep into you and elicit those dark things you are hiding there. I will have you beg for mercy - or more. You will find in my presence a safe place to surrender to that which you have feared. You will learn how to properly adore the Goddess as she sensually trains and nurtures your willing submission through the tools I wield. This is spiritual play - I'll weave your darkness into ecstasy.

Don't keep me waiting.

When you gaze up at me, your eyes will follow my long, shapely legs, to my pleasing figure (5'11" in my heels, 145 lbs of sensuality). Long auburn hair and blue eyes can fool you into thinking I'm nice.

Don't be fooled. I want you at my feet begging.

This is a list of games I like to play, combined with my training in sensual Tantra will have you in agony - and ecstasy:

Restriction Play
Forced Feminization/Cross Dressing
CBT and NT
Medical Play
Foot/Boot/Shoe worship
Limited Body Worship
Violet Wand
Impact Play
Role Play
Tickling
Teasing
Smothering
Strap-on

What I do not do:
Sex (so don't even ask)
Wrestling
Scat
Dirty diapers
Blood

I am available 7 days a week, afternoons and evenings for two hour minimum sessions in My Lair. I prefer an email BEFORE a phone call, as I have a questionnaire I require My gentlemen to fill out before a session. Be sure to give at least 48 hours for this process. If you request outcall, you incur all travel expenses and My time. To Sonoma or Napa Co. $50, Vallejo or Marin Co. $75 and to San Francisco and East Bay $100.

I will take your training deeper. Now, breathe with Me...


http://archive.md/rIy4C


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Aug 17, 2017)

Not only is she hostile, she's a lousy poet.


----------



## Smutley (Aug 17, 2017)

Amy is one of Phil's oldest (in age and chronology) ass patters.  She's been around pre-sub forum, even before his thread took off big time.  

She's literally an old whore who caters to fat old sissy men.


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 17, 2017)

What is with cunts like her naming themselves after whores?


----------



## Tennis Monkey (Aug 17, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> If you are a cis man then the only intereste I have in you is for submissive clientele - gentlemen only! If you are interested in a session, visit Me at
> 
> http://www.TheDivineLilitheMagdalene.org/
> My heart, body and soul belong to those who are not cis men these days - and that is final.
> ...


OK, I have two questions:-
1. What the hell is a Conscious Dominatrix? I mean, are there lots of unconscious women in the business?
2. As she prefers to be called "m'lady", does that mean she's targeting a clientele of fedora-tipping neckbeards? Or would they count as "misogynistic fuckwads" for her purposes?


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 17, 2017)

Fetlife profile, because of course. https://fetlife.com/users/35026


That "old" facebook you linked to is still active.  10 hours ago:


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 17, 2017)

Tennis Monkey said:


> 1. What the hell is a Conscious Dominatrix? I mean, are there lots of unconscious women in the business?



NorCal. If she does live in Middletown, then she is near a notorious new age sex center. http://harbin.org/

They hold "workshops" and are associated with a "church," The Human Awareness Institute, which is all about nudism and tantra and stuff. She may be teaching workshops, angling to teach, or just trying to fit in.


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 17, 2017)

escapegoat said:


> NorCal. If she does live in Middletown, then she is near a notorious new age sex center. http://harbin.org/
> 
> They hold "workshops" and are associated with a "church," The Human Awareness Institute, which is all about nudism and tantra and stuff. She may be teaching workshops, angling to teach, or just trying to fit in.


Sounds a lot like the free-sex groups and communes from the hippie era. Wonder if these guys have the same problems with drug use, stds, and child abuse.


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 17, 2017)

She's easier to find than Shia LaBouf's flag. You don't even need constellations or flight paths.






Google maps tells me that the only Ponderosa near there would make this particular circle.
*10475 Twin Oaks Dr*
in Cobb/Middletown, CA.

Ta da!


----------



## Zeorus (Aug 17, 2017)

Interesting that she always capitalizes Me and My. Nothing arrogant or narcissistic about that...


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 17, 2017)

Smutley said:


> Amy is one of Phil's oldest (in age and chronology) ass patters.  She's been around pre-sub forum, even before his thread took off big time.
> 
> She's literally an old whore who caters to fat old sissy men.



So that's why she hates us.


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 17, 2017)

She's posted _hundreds _of memes and pass-it-along links on multiple platforms since Charlottesville.  Who has this sort of time?


----------



## TS 298 (Aug 17, 2017)

escapegoat said:


> Who has this sort of time?



Elderly prostitutes, clearly.


----------



## DavidFerrie (Feb 16, 2018)

I hate to necro this thread, but I noticed that Lilithe is now ass-patting the hideous Russell Greer, as well as ADF. 

(As I mentioned on the post above, I met her a couple of times IRL. She's every bit as obnoxious and deranged as you'd imagine -- it's only natural that she'd be pals with two of the most perverted and potentially dangerous /cows/ on the Farms.)


----------



## The Un-Clit (Feb 16, 2018)

PurpleSquirrel said:


> I hate to necro this thread, but I noticed that Lilithe is now ass-patting the hideous Russell Greer, as well as ADF.
> 
> (As I mentioned on the post above, I met her a couple of times IRL. She's every bit as obnoxious and deranged as you'd imagine -- it's only natural that she'd be pals with two of the most perverted and potentially dangerous /cows/ on the Farms.)



Actually I'm quite glad you necroed this post, people like this just piss me off on general principles, no matter what their gender is. And she's giving RUSSELL FUCKING GREER asspats! 

I think if she's not in an iron lung or retirement home yet, I'm going to have me a little fun with this one.

(please note: this is not a statement of intention to ween.  )


----------



## purepowerlevel (Feb 17, 2018)

Old washed up whore said:
			
		

> my pleasing figure (5'11" in my heels, 145 lbs of sensuality)


----------

